# meguiars #16 paste wax discontinued?



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Has Megs 16 been discontinued as I can't find it anywhere?
if so whats replaced it?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Amazon have it.
Or so their site says.But CYC are out of stock and Shinearama dont have any either.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cobra said:


> Has Megs 16 been discontinued as I can't find it anywhere?
> if so whats replaced it?


look on amazon looks like it's discontinued in the usa voc regs


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Performance Motorcare have it mate and its free delivery with them too


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

It's not discontinued in my fridge 










Only reason I have two is I stockpiled one after reading discontinued / VOC stories ages ago on Autopia 

WD


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

why is your stuff in a fridge, and how do you find the yellow tech wax


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

What a shame! Very good wax is Megs 16. I wouldn't have thought it was any worse than 476 etc in the VOC department .


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for the reples - ive seen the posts on autopia too - so it looks like it is the end. 
can't bring myself to pay over £18 a tin for it though from the last remaing shop!

so megs #26 it is then!

cheers


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ultimate paste wax is the new #16 afaik, it doesn't last anything like as long though.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> why is your stuff in a fridge


Quote from my fridge thread (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256551) :



WD Pro said:


> A) To stop it freezing (uninsulated / unheated detached garage)
> B) To stop it melting.
> C) It was free.
> D) It actually saves me space (footprint) rather than having the stuff self standing.
> ...





Clean-my-sxi said:


> how do you find the yellow tech wax


Long time since I used it (on BMW purple) - I stuck with #16. I have a black car though now so will try it again soon :thumb:

WD


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Performance Motorcare have it mate and its free delivery with them too


Delivery isn't really free, it's included in the £18.98 price - it was only £12 everywhere else so you're looking at £7 more than anywhere else (excluding post).

http://www.performancemotorcare.com...r_Glaze_Professional_Paste_Wax___16_312g.html


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I was tol Meguiars #16 has not been discontinued, there is a manufacturing delay and it is expected to be back in stock within the next few months


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's what Michael Stoops from Meguiar's USA has to say about M16 (this was posted just yesterday):



> Yes, we still make M16 but it can no longer be sold in the US due to changes in regulations. Shelf life is........ years. A lot of years! Paste waxes tend to last a very long time in a sealed container, and we've seen 15 year old waxes and older that are still perfectly good.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Evilbay has some


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucchinelli said:


> Delivery isn't really free, it's included in the £18.98 price - it was only £12 everywhere else so you're looking at £7 more than anywhere else (excluding post).
> 
> http://www.performancemotorcare.com...r_Glaze_Professional_Paste_Wax___16_312g.html


Guess you will pay a premuim if you are that fussed about getting it, just out of curoiusity how are you working the £7 difference as on cyc its £12.95 + p&p which is between £2 and £5 depending how quick you want it. Assuming you go for the cheapest option thats still £15, and when i last checked 19-15 didn't = 7:wave:


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

msb said:


> Guess you will pay a premuim if you are that fussed about getting it, just out of curoiusity how are you working the £7 difference as on cyc its £12.95 + p&p which is between £2 and £5 depending how quick you want it. Assuming you go for the cheapest option thats still £15, and when i last checked 19-15 didn't = 7:wave:


I paid £12 for mine. I didnt mention CYC either and as I sad, mine was £12 so I will repeat to you, £19-£12 = £7, I was citing my instance, not the lastes that you manged to find.2

£12+£7 = £19. Or if you want to be fussy, I was 5p out. Address your problem?

To answer your residual point, I'm not fussed anout getting it and I will not pay a premium.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

there are alternatives to car detailing / cleaning companies that sell it......


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I was using cyc as an example as most peoples delivery charges are at least a few quid, so even at 12 for the actual product the difference isn't as huge as you're making out, also may main point/problem was that if people are that in need of said product they will pay the price at the supplier who has it, simple supply and demand


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i stocked up when there was a seller doing it for £3 posted years ago on ebay hehe


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> i stocked up when there was a seller doing it for £3 posted years ago on ebay hehe


cant fault ya:thumb:
As said its all about demand


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Just use Surf City Barrier Reef instead, it is the same stuff.


----------

